# احترف صيانة الاجهزة الطبية



## kareem_mohamed (16 مارس 2012)

الان فى مصر كورسات لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية توءهلك للعمل فى مجال الاجهزة الطبية ولايشنرط ان تكون فى المجال الكورس يشمل التدريب على (اجهزة الحضانات_اجهزة التخدير_اجهزة التنفس_اجهزة الكلى_اجهزة العمليات)مع توفير قطع الغيار الازمة اثناء عملك مع اعطاء شهادة خبرة من الشركة.
التدريب فى عدة مستشفيات مع مهندسين من الشركات الوكيلة.
للاستعلام:01111106417


----------



## مهموم اليمن (17 مارس 2012)

ارجوا الافادة عن متى تنفيذ تلك الكورسات وكم مدتها وهل هى مستمره الى نهاية السنة ؟؟؟؟

ارجوا الافادة بالاسهاب الممل؟؟؟؟
لانى ابحث عنها وهذا
MY E-mail :[email protected]



عبد الله
BIOMEDICAL ENGINEER


----------

